

Chevy Volt to possibly have "car tones" to make engine sounds - ck2
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/business/jan-june11/cars_01-19.html

======
ck2
I saw this broadcast tonight and right in the middle (see the transcript)
Micky Bly (executive director, General Motors Electrical and Battery
Engineering) mentions they are thinking about car tones people can change out
because the cars are too quiet.

So if you thought spinners were distracting and annoying...

